# [SOLVED] Windows Server Backup Problem



## windowsfrm

Hello All,









We are Using Windows Server 2008 R2 & Windows Server 2008 x86.

And Configured Set Automatic Backup Scheduled on Every Sat & Sun on Same Storage Device at Different Time.

And Using below Script for taken Full backup...because Windows Server 2008 x86 in can't feature for Store Backup on Network Location..

wbadmin Start backup -include:c:,d:,e: -backuptarget:\\Networkstorage\e$\Backup -quiet

and Set Task Scheduled on High Privilege it is Run Successfully but can't be Successful Complete and getting below error 

Unknown error (0x8078015b) Detailed error : The Network Path Was Not Found









So Please Help me ...

Thanks In Advance..


----------



## djaburg

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*

If you open up windows explorer on the server and enter \\Networkstorage\e$\Backup in the address bar, are you prompted for a username and password? If so that's likely the issue. You may wish to consider mapping the drive from the server and then backing up to the mapped drive.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*

account used for backup an admin account? Only admin accounts can access admin shares like E$

folder "backup" exist?


----------



## windowsfrm

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*

Hi 

Thanks for Reply..

Yes i can Access Directly Shared Drive Without any Authentication Prompted because i have Admin Rights...and just for information i m can't take manually backup i have set Automatic backup scheduled and set My User Name and Password in Task Scheduler with High Privilege...


----------



## windowsfrm

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*


----------



## Bailifei

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*

well, maybe u can try a third-party backup tool to make things easier.
i've been using a server backup tool to do schedule full and differential backup.
quite reliable and safe - EaseUS Todo Backup


----------



## loda117

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*

is the network storage on another machine or its an actually NAS device 
if it is a NAS device do you have NFS activated 

Also, have you tried mapping that location of the network storage to your server where you are running the script
Start 
Right Click 'mycomputer'
Map network Drive 
select a letter 
Browse to that location 
click ok now you will see that under your network drive in 'mycomputer'

and try changing the script to accommodate your new mapped drive


----------



## windowsfrm

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*

Thanks for Reply

its another Machine and OS is Windows Server 2008.

and i m using directly drive path in Backup Script Exa. \\ServerName\D$\BackupFolder..


----------



## Rainooly

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*

removed


----------



## Noobus

windowsfrm said:


> Thanks for Reply
> 
> its another Machine and OS is Windows Server 2008.
> 
> and i m using directly drive path in Backup Script Exa. \\ServerName\D$\BackupFolder..


Hi,

Have you tried using a share instead of unc path? It doesn't make sense but is worth a go.

Otherwise there are some simple free backup programs that may work.
I haven't tried this one, but it looks decent: http://www.fbackup.com/

L


----------



## loda117

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*

I know this may sound over simplified but have you tried mapping your e$ Drive on the server and then change your script from 
-backuptarget:\\Networkstorage\e$\Backup -quiet
to 
(drive letter mapped):\e$\Backup -quiet


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Windows Server Backup Problem*

If you map a drive you would not use E$
it would be x:\backup folder for example.

We have a clue here:
"just for information i m can't take manually backup "

If your script won't work under your account manually it certainly won't work scheduled.

"backupTarget
Specifies the storage location for this backup. Requires a hard disk drive letter (f, a volume GUID-based path in the format of \\?\Volume{GUID}, or a Universal Naming Convention (UNC) path to a remote shared folder (\\<servername>\<sharename>\). By default, the backup will be saved at: \\<servername>\<sharename>\WindowsImageBackup\<ComputerBackedUp>\."

from here
Wbadmin start backup

So you can map a drive or use the syntax now. Appears to me you may not be admin on the e$ device you have selected.


Do note your backup and include are reversed in position. wbadmin has [-backupTarget first then the -include

like this example
wbadmin start backup -backupTarget:f: -include:e:,d:\mountpoint


----------



## windowsfrm

Thanks You So much for good Support.


----------

